# 1st eggs



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Got our 1st egg from our NH Red !!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Fab! Congratulations!! Xx


----------

